
Any good OS X terminal commands tut for beginner? - cheezburger
Hey,<p>Some weeks ago, I&#x27;ve seen here a very promising and complete OS X terminal&#x2F;shell tutorial but I haven&#x27;t bookmarked it. Anyone has a link?
======
flou
This one maybe? [https://www.learnenough.com/command-line-
tutorial](https://www.learnenough.com/command-line-tutorial)

------
edgeorge92
[http://www.mitchchn.me/2014/os-x-terminal/?x](http://www.mitchchn.me/2014/os-
x-terminal/?x)

------
eccstartup
But you can search.

~~~
cheezburger
Of course I have asked to search engines... But they haven't found it...
that's why I ask now for human memories.

